# A great bad trip



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

So I decided to check out a stretch of the LMR I've never been to. On google maps you could see a nice big island with a bend right at the end. That bend looked like it held a big hole that might be a haven for overwintering smallies. Well on the way in there were deer everywhere. I must have seen a half dozen maybe more. It was kind of hard to tell, they were just kind of wandering around and I might have seen the same deer several times, very cool. Then I walked right up on a groundhog that took off in that amazingly fast waddle. Well when I got where I wanted there was just one problem. A big problem. There was a big hole alright but it was on my side of the river. At the bottom of a twenty foot tall bank that was anywhere from straight up and down to overhanging. It looked wonderfully deep and fishy but there was no getting to it today. At least not from this side of the river anyways and I didn't bring waders. Downstream I could see another hole with the cliff on the other side. I wandered down there but it wasn't as deep or fishy looking. I finally managed to catch an 8 inch smallie.
I glanced downstream and saw a coyote moving thru the brush. Puckering my lips, I made a squeeking noise trying to sound like something small and tasty like a mouse. The coyote disappeared but then appeared on the top of the cliff across the river from me. He stood around for five minutes at least looking for whatever made the sound. I was dressed in camo coveralls and he never spooked. Finally he turned and dipped over the bank only to pop back up when I squeeked again. Finally he caught me moving trying to get a better picture with my little point and shoot fishing camera and spooked. I fished for a bit longer mostly soaking up the experience with the coyote. Right then two osprey flew overhead heading upriver. Two. I wonder if there is a nest nearby. By then the sky was turning crimson red. A perfect ending to a great bad fishing trip.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

That silhouette looks more stocky like a wolf.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

New here.Great story and pics.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Great pictures, I love getting the nature shots and wildlife shots while out fishing, it's an added bonus to the trip.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Good story, sometimes the trip isnt all about catching fish.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

montagc said:


> We need a slow clap smiley. Great read.


OSG deserves better, but this is the best I can do for you.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice story and pics Stinky. I see there's at least one person on here that knows why they go fishing. I agree with the other poster, that animal looks awful stocky to be "just" a coyote." Any thoughts on hybrids in the area?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol please don't start another hybrid coyote debate. There are no wolves around.
Good story OSG!


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> So I decided to check out a stretch of the LMR I've never been to.


I almost thought this was going to be a joke. Hard to believe you haven't covered the whole river at one time or another. Good story. 



Ant said:


> New here.Great story and pics.


Welcome to the boards. 



Dandrews said:


> Good story, sometimes the trip isnt all about catching fish.


Like I told my nephew a couple days ago when we went fishing. He was getting frustrated because we weren't catching anything. I told him wait until you start dating, then you will come out to the river to get away from that frustration for awhile and relax.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Lol please don't start another hybrid coyote debate. There are no wolves around.
> Good story OSG!


Looks like an ordinary coyote to me; fur could be on the heavy side, we&#8217;ve had a long winter...but I'm no expert by any stretch.

I've known a couple people who've claimed to own coydogs though.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

E Ln thanks for the welcome.Ive followed this site for awhile but couldnt get signed up.And Im sure everyone on here will hate me.But I fish to eat.save on groceries No food stamps here.Ill be picking dandelions later for the table .


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Ant said:


> E Ln thanks for the welcome.Ive followed this site for awhile but couldnt get signed up.And Im sure everyone on here will hate me.But I fish to eat.save on groceries No food stamps here.Ill be picking dandelions later for the table .


They only time people raise a fuss in when someones killing big smallies. heck a big saugeye or a nice channel out of the LMR will get people posting recipes. Speaking of dandelions and the like, I was just thinking today its almost morel mushroom and ramp picking time...


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep Morels are about a week out.And I havent seen any ramps yet,But havent hit the woods real hard.And who in the heck would keep a nasty tasting Lm Sm bass.A lota better table fare out there.Will be doing my part to control the white bass population at CC this spring.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice pics Stinky.

That second one is very interesting.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Great now Finding Bigfoot crew will be invading our fishing waters! Why can't Bigfoot just stay on the West Coast and leave our werewolf population Ali e in Southwest Ohio!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Great now you found my wife's fishing hole.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

deltaoscar said:


> Nice pics Stinky.
> 
> That second one is very interesting.


I knew I saw a bigfoot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

So squatches are responsible for the wolf/yote hybrids... dear god...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> Nice pics Stinky.
> 
> That second one is very interesting.


OGF member walking his dog


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> OGF member walking his dog


Matulemj in that fuzzy hat? He's already found one my best smallie spots last fall, not another one!!


----------

